# attn: Great Pyr enthusiasts!



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

This guy looks like he is in bad shape! I know there are several of you here who are involved with Great Pyr's and so I thought it would be ok to post this guy .... :no:










​ This DOG - ID#A096049



I am a male, white Great Pyrenees.

My age is unknown.

I have been at the shelter since Aug 08, 2008.

This information is less than 1 hour old.​ 
Back​ For more information about this animal, call:
Montgomery County Animal Service Center at 5(936) 442-7738​


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

sorry, this is in Conroe Tx I believe


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That poor baby. How can anyone do that to a dog?


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't know but the pic is breaking my heart! This one is really hitting me today for some reason!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He looks horrible, that's why he is getting to you. That poor, poor dog. He looks so defeated.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Anybody know of any Great Pyrenees rescues in TX?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He looks so sad and in pain. Poor baby. Hope a Pyr rescue finds him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm going to email it to Texas Great Pyrs Rescue.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I just want to hug him! =(


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I just e-mailed Texas Great Pyr Rescue for the Houston/Conroe area.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks guys, I was in the process of searching for rescues ... the more emails the better!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Did email to the only Pyr rescue I know of in Texas. Sure hope they'll jump on him.... he looks so in need of help.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I've just emailed:

Texas Great Pyrenees Rescue Inc. - North Texas Dallas, TX 
SPIN - Saving Pyrs In Need - A Great Pyrenees Rescue Garland, TX 
Lone Star Pyrs and Paws Rescue Celeste , TX 214-724-0856 
Texas Great Pyrenees Rescue Inc. - Central Texas Austin, TX 
*Great Pyrenees Rescue ******Society****** Houston, TX 713-291-0133 
Texas Great Pyrenees Rescue, Inc. Houston, TX 877-746-9508 Free


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, the Texas rescue folks sure can't say they didn't know about this poor boy! Conroe isn't too far from Houston, so I'm guessing that's the group that will (hopefully) respond.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

You guys are so awesome!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

How tragic....so glad the rescues have been notified...your guys are the best!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oh My God*

Oh My God, the poor baby.:no:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Amy, where is the original posting for him? I couldn't find it on Petfinder.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

it was emailed to me from a rescue contact ... it does look like someone has seen him that was included in the email, here is what they said

"
I saw him today. I personally think this boy need help soon. Seems young, and gums are pink but swollen over his white pearlies, not nasty but inflamed. Very thin, wouldn't eat for me. Very calm and friendly.... precious!



Please let me know what you think?



Debbie Gaspard

All Texas Dachshund Rescue

Cocker Rescue"


I'm sure you could talk to her to verify his status


I don't know that he is on petfinder ... I hope someone gets him up there


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, the Pyr rescues have been notified. Hopefully one of them will get him soon.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Here is the email for the woman in charge of Great Pyrenees National Rescue, could someone please send her this link?
[email protected]
Barbara Mattson, she will have all the contacts for rescues in TX as well as surrounding states. 
These dogs are wonderful, have transported several for rescue.
Kathi


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, that poor sweet boy  my heart is breaking for him.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> Here is the email for the woman in charge of Great Pyrenees National Rescue, could someone please send her this link?
> [email protected]
> Barbara Mattson, she will have all the contacts for rescues in TX as well as surrounding states.
> These dogs are wonderful, have transported several for rescue.
> Kathi


 
Emailed them.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Gosh.. hope we get some good news about him soon.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks Cindy, I got that addy from a friend of mine who has Indianapolis GP rescue, if National can't help find a rescue, who can- right?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I usually look for the National Rescues first. It saves a lot of time, sometimes.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Any update???? That poor baby.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

It does not look like he is listed anymore.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> It does not look like he is listed anymore.


I had the most horrible time with that link, just wouldn't work for me 

I'll call them later to check on him


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> I had the most horrible time with that link, just wouldn't work for me
> 
> I'll call them later to check on him


Cindy, Did you call the shelter? He was still on their site this morning.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy:

The email link works.
Just right click on it, choose copy and then choose paste into an email.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Cindy:
> 
> The email link works.
> Just right click on it, choose copy and then choose paste into an email.


No, not the email link, it was the site link I had problems with. The email link was perfect.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

there was another (his sis?) there who was pulled by a group right before her euth time so maybe they saw him there and will go back for him
(that's my update from the friend who sent him to me)


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

All I keep getting from their automated system is the message "your call can not be completed at this time"


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

Amy:

Could this be where he is?
Animal Service Center 
8535 State Hwy 242
Conroe, Texas 77385
936-442-7738 or 281-689-3133
Fax: 936-442-7739
Office hours are Monday - Friday
8:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m.
Saturday 
9 a.m. to 4 p.m.
To Make a Donation Send To:
M.C.A.S.C.
8535 State Hwy 242
Conroe, TX 77385

For More Information/
Find a Lost Pet 

I don't see where you can look at the pets on petfinder thoughl


----------

